# What "Belt" are you?



## arnisandyz (May 7, 2004)

With the discussion of Rank going on in other threads,  i thought I would compliment it with this. If you don't follow a ranking structure....
Has anyone ever asked you "what belt" you are?
How would you reply?  Would you educate them of the ranking structure that your school does or doesn't follow, or do you say equivilent to___________ ?  I have found typically the people asking the question might not be familiar with FMA or to Martial Arts in general. But again, they be part of a TKD or Karate school and trying to compare aplles with oranges.

Thanks

andy


----------



## MJS (May 7, 2004)

Yup, people ask me that all the time when they find out that I train in the arts.  I tell them, and then explain to them the different ranks.

Mike


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 7, 2004)

Yep - same as Mike.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## c2kenpo (May 7, 2004)

I get it all the time.

Frankly I with some people I seem to have a good relationship with say "Depends on what color shoes I am wearing." jokingly.
I just explain that each system has different belts and that it is more for instructors to gauge how thier students are progressing then a actual mark of skill and ability.
I tell em anyone can "BUY" a belt. Walk into the store and buy it. Earning it is a different matter.

David Gunzburg


----------



## lhommedieu (May 8, 2004)

Most people who are not involved in martial arts think that "black belt" is a blanket term that covers a broad level of expertise.  I tell them that, depending on the system, there are various levels of expertise: from _practicing_ the basics on a fairly consistant level to _teaching_ advanced material on a consistant level.  I also tell them that not every martial art has a belt ranking system, and that past a certain point, advanced black belt rank often reflects the contributions that one has made to his/her organization.

I'm ambivalent about the belt issue.  On the one hand, I have black belt rank in one system, but don't wear a belt and prefer the title "instructor."  On the other hand, I have black belt rank (no degree) in another system, but understand the commitment that it would take to get to the teaching rank and thus, the symbolism that goes with the belt...

That's the gist of my conversations - unless their eyes start to glaze over after the first sentence.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## haumana2000 (May 10, 2004)

dont remember where I heard this, but I always thought it was cool.

"A belt only covers the top two inches of your ***, it's up to you to cover the rest"


----------



## bart (May 10, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> With the discussion of Rank going on in other threads,  i thought I would compliment it with this. If you don't follow a ranking structure....
> Has anyone ever asked you "what belt" you are?
> How would you reply?  Would you educate them of the ranking structure that your school does or doesn't follow, or do you say equivilent to___________ ?  I have found typically the people asking the question might not be familiar with FMA or to Martial Arts in general. But again, they be part of a TKD or Karate school and trying to compare aplles with oranges.
> Thanks
> ...



I get this every once in a while. For Wing Chun I usually specify my rank as being "equivalent" to a rank they may understand better, depending on their background, like a black belt. In Eskrima I spent most of my time without any rank. Like Steve said, if their eyes don't glaze over, I explain to them that rank isn't really emphasized in the group I'm in and so although at some points we get ranked, our training is built around individualized development on an individualized scale.


----------



## Cthulhu (May 10, 2004)

I just tell them how long I've been training.  If they want more specifics, they can join the class.  

Cthulhu


----------



## Ken Grubb (May 18, 2004)

lhommedieu said:
			
		

> Most people who are not involved in martial arts think that "black belt" is a blanket term that covers a broad level of expertise.


IMHO, most folks not involved in martial arts equate "black belt" with expertise.  I think some believe that one is awarded a black belt when one can kill opponents with a thumb and an index finger.  [It's actually quite easy--just position a loaded handgun between the aforementioned thumb and index finger.:mp5: ]

I suspect that if one has earned a "black belt" in almost any martial art under almost any instructor and style, then one is implicitly capable, under the law, of using deadly force when not otherwise armed.  In the Ability, Opportunity, Jeopardy, Preclusion polygon, having a black belt fulfills Ability for one's opponent.

Fortunately, thus far, there isn't a large body of caselaw on the subject.
__________________
Ken Grubb
Bellevue, WA, USA
My application to law school was rejected upon discovery that my parents were in fact married at the time of my conception.


----------



## Han-Mi (May 18, 2004)

Ken Grubb said:
			
		

> I suspect that if one has earned a "black belt" in almost any martial art under almost any instructor and style, then one is implicitly capable, under the law, of using deadly force when not otherwise armed. In the Ability, Opportunity, Jeopardy, Preclusion polygon, having a black belt fulfills Ability for one's opponent.
> 
> Fortunately, thus far, there isn't a large body of caselaw on the subject.


I always say my rank then tell them my years of experience. I figure if they know how long you've been doing it, that's enough to equate your experience. If they wanna know more I would explain the whole system. 

As for the law and blackbelts, I find it very funny that everyone that knows I'm a black belt thinks that I can't use my fighting techniques because it's "illegal" and that I have to register as a "Deadly Weapon". My understanding is that as trained fighters, we must restrain ourselves to necessary force. If we do anything past that there could possibly be more stringent penalties because of the abilities we have. In all fairness though, Self defense is Self defense, no matter what holds your pants up.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> With the discussion of Rank going on in other threads,  i thought I would compliment it with this. If you don't follow a ranking structure....
> Has anyone ever asked you "what belt" you are?
> How would you reply?  Would you educate them of the ranking structure that your school does or doesn't follow, or do you say equivilent to___________ ?  I have found typically the people asking the question might not be familiar with FMA or to Martial Arts in general. But again, they be part of a TKD or Karate school and trying to compare aplles with oranges.
> 
> ...



Andy,

In Modern Arnis:
I always tell people I have the rank Lakan Tatlo. Based upon Lakan, Lakan Isa, Lakan Delawa, and then Lakan Tatlo. 

Their reply then you are a 4th Dan.   

Actually the rank Lakan Tatlo has the meaning of third rank.

In Balintawak:
I say Student. (* This is my favorite rank anyways  *)
I then try to explain that tehre are only two ranks Instructor and Student.


----------

